# Am i honest or what !!



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

On new years eve i picked up an order from cleanyourcar (its only 10 minutes away) roll on today and the same order has been delivered to my house....

Das6-pro
hex pad
lc pad
gtech panel wipe and masking tape.

I`ve rang them and told them of their mistake and a courier is picking it up on Thursday......am i a good lad or what


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Honesty is the best policy - well done mate


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Idiot!





:lol: fair play, would of taken a few mins to think about it but I'm sure I'd do the same


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

rayner said:


> Idiot!
> 
> :lol: fair play, would of taken a few mins to think about it but I'm sure I'd do the same


I did take the dog for a walk before i decided  somebody may have got into trouble if they couldnt account for the items.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

Brilliant! you are very good. I would have done the same mate


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> On new years eve i picked up an order from cleanyourcar (its only 10 minutes away) roll on today and the same order has been delivered to my house....
> 
> Das6-pro
> 
> ...


Hopefully they will add something to your next order for being a honest customer???


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Well done my man honesty does pay,I'm sure Tim's appreciative of your honesty.
I certainly wouldn't want a guilty conscience myself.I hope you also get a little thankyou :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> Hopefully they will add something to your next order for being a honest customer???





suspal said:


> Well done my man honesty does pay,I'm sure Tim's appreciative of your honesty.
> I certainly wouldn't want a guilty conscience myself.I hope you also get a little thankyou :thumb:


I do like the look of the FK1000P


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldn't have rang them.











I'd have dropped it off if it's only 10mins away and bought more goodies at same time :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Would have done the same, i was always the kid who would feel too guilty for pinching a penny sweet from Woolly's pic and mix..lol


----------



## danny mulcahy (Jan 4, 2014)

You made the right move.
It would have came back to bite you in the ass at some point.

Karma would have made sure it came back on you when you really didnt need it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Welldone my man, it takes a good person and heart of gold to be honest, seriously one day it will pay off from up above, have a great start to the new Year :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Welldone i would have do the same thing!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

good lad, given the closeness and the cost i would have done the same, as said Tim may see you right for this


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

danny mulcahy said:


> You made the right move.
> It would have came back to bite you in the ass at some point.
> 
> Karma would have made sure it came back on you when you really didnt need it.


Karma has already worked. I already won a air freshner from caroline:thumb: at kleers.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done hope you are rewarded.


----------



## Kleers-Caroline (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I might take Karma on as my nick name 

Well done you :thumb:



bradleymarky said:


> Karma has already worked. I already won a air freshner from caroline:thumb: at kleers.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

I once bought a set of genuine alloys from a dealer at £330.00 - admitedly it was some time ago. The slip I signed was for £33.00.

Did I point out the error? Yes.

Well done matey - I would have done the same or are we both stupid!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well done buddy!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Well done! You did the right thing. Feeling good about what you've done is reward in its self! Happy New Year!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice to see good honest people :thumb: Enjoy your new gear btw


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice to see some honesty about. There are not many people who done what you did!


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

It's certainly something I'd of done also. Just hope you get a nice thank you off them in return for your honesty.


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Well done.:thumb:Would have done the same.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

It was the right thing to do, cyc are fair on all levels so we shouldn't take advantage. Good for you mate


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Honesty is the best policy


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In these cases I believe the goods are classed as unsolicited and therefore rightly yours and they have no way to demand them back even in court. Obviously the humane thing is to return then though 

Same happened to me but with Elite car care last week.

Out of the blue I recieved a parcel that was addressed to me when I haven't ordered from them in over a year. Anyway I sent it back today and will probably get sweet FA. Bearing in mind it was worth around £100, a cheeky 10% off an order or something would be nice


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Well done you. As above what goes around comes around so you'll be rewarded at some point.
2orders though, you've done well some people are still waiting for December orders from other companies


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Your an honest guy, well done!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I had someone find a way to use my debit card and ordered a very expensive television from John Lewis. I called them, it took some time to get to the right department but got the transaction stopped. So it cost me my time and my 'phone bill.

Out of their generosity they sent me a token for a cup of tea in their canteen. Now it's going to cost me petrol money and car parking fees to redeem the token.

Well done you anyway.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised to receive a Waxybox parcel through the post, two months after my subscription had finished, and I got in touch to let them know; maybe not in the same league as the OP but it didn't seem right to just keep quiet. To be fair it isn't a massive cost to them I'm sure, and they told me to keep it - which was nice - but that's not the point to me.

I don't believe in the karma bit though, things have been crap for me since :wall: but if we lose our moral compass then we're all screwed!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered a panel pot of DJ Blue Velvet off Amazon a year ago and they sent me the full size 250ml one instead. I kept it and never told anybody until now. My bad? 
Mike


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Well done! For sure you would be recognized


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Parcel was taken and delivered back to cleanyourcar on Friday.

I didnt expect mountains of free gifts but something would have been nice as a thanks for being honest, i suppose you live and learn !!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> Parcel was taken and delivered back to cleanyourcar on Friday.
> 
> I didnt expect mountains of free gifts but something would have been nice as a thanks for being honest, i suppose you live and learn !!


Is there a dislike button anywhere for that post?

Wow, you didn't pounce on someone else's genuine mistake and keep what is probably over £100 worth of stuff that you didn't pay for. That's probably more than the days wage for the employee that packaged and sent it out.

Find it bizarre that a few people in this thread expect a freebie for doing what should've been the only thing in your head, if you have a decent moral standard!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Is there a dislike button anywhere for that post?
> 
> Wow, you didn't pounce on someone else's genuine mistake and keep what is probably over £100 worth of stuff that you didn't pay for. That's probably more than the days wage for the employee that packaged and sent it out.
> 
> Find it bizarre that a few people in this thread expect a freebie for doing what should've been the only thing in your head, if you have a decent moral standard!


If I lost my wallet or phone and someone did return it, I would feel it right to give them a thanks and reward.

That said after claiming to do something out of goodness, I wouldn't then post I did expect to be rewarded for it. That isn't genuine goodness if you expect a reward.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Although I dont think the items should have been kept sometimes its nice to give a customer a little pat on the back for doing the right thing. With there being so many people nowadays that dont do the right thing it is good to recognise those that do. Its the world we live in. If everyone was honest then there would be no real need to make this thread in the first place as its something everyone does. 

I'm not saying the company has to give something - it is their choice. I dont think any less of a company that doesnt give anything, however if they give somethng did people would think 'oh that was nice'. Even something small like - with your next order we'll give you a free MM Microfibre cloth, a little gesture of thanks.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> If I lost my wallet or phone and someone did return it, I would feel it right to give them a thanks and reward.
> 
> That said after claiming to do something out of goodness, I wouldn't then post I did expect to be rewarded for it. That isn't genuine goodness if you expect a reward.


Hold on a second, i said "i didnt expect" but something would have been nice.
Even saying thanks on the thread would have been enough (although they may have not seen it) but they knew i frequented here so may have looked.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kerr said:


> If I lost my wallet or phone and someone did return it, I would feel it right to give them a thanks and reward.
> 
> That said after claiming to do something out of goodness, I wouldn't then post I did expect to be rewarded for it. That isn't genuine goodness if you expect a reward.


I know what you mean there, but I personally don't think of this as being the same as personal items lost & found situation though. I dunno if I can explain it, but I just don't see them the same way.

The second part, totally agree with and that is what particularly got my goat here. A reward shouldn't be the carrot that prompts the return.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I wondered how long this thread would run before it went to pot!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

m1pui said:


> Is there a dislike button anywhere for that post?
> 
> Wow, you didn't pounce on someone else's genuine mistake and keep what is probably over £100 worth of stuff that you didn't pay for. That's probably more than the days wage for the employee that packaged and sent it out.
> 
> Find it bizarre that a few people in this thread expect a freebie for doing what should've been the only thing in your head, if you have a decent moral standard!


You are correct, " i didnt pounce on someones mistake" but again....i didnt say i expected something in return but it would have shown their appreciation.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

m1pui said:


> The second part, totally agree with and that is what particularly got my goat here. A reward shouldn't be the carrot that prompts the return.


I didnt return it to get a reward, i did it because i`m honest and would hope somebody did the same to me if i lost something.
It didnt even cross my mind of a reward until it was mentioned on here, maybe i thought it was the done thing with honest people


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> You are correct, " i didnt pounce on someones mistake" but again....i didnt say i expected something in return but it would have shown their appreciation.


Apologies if I misread you then, but what you said was;



bradleymarky said:


> *I didnt expect mountains of free gifts but something * would have been nice as a thanks for being honest, i suppose you live and learn !!


Which IMO is something different to saying "I didn't expect something/anything"

If you didn't expect a reward you could've just left it at;
"Parcel was taken and delivered back to cleanyourcar on Friday."

I'm sure they are very appreciative. For all you know, they maybe sending you a thank you. You say it was delivered to them on Friday?

Well if they send you something to say thank you like a letter/card/gift voucher, they may've sent it on Monday by 1st or 2nd class rather than a courier delivery and you may just find it delivered to you tomorrow....

whooops...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> Parcel was taken and delivered back to cleanyourcar on Friday.
> 
> I didnt expect mountains of free gifts but something would have been nice as a thanks for being honest, i suppose you live and learn !!





bradleymarky said:


> Hold on a second, i said "i didnt expect" but something would have been nice.
> Even saying thanks on the thread would have been enough (although they may have not seen it) but they knew i frequented here so may have looked.


You never expected mountains but it seems you expected something.

What have you to live and learn about if all you did was an honest deed?

Is the fact you've not been rewarded going to influence your decision if the same happens in the future?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> You never expected mountains but it seems you expected something...
> 
> What have you to live and learn about if all you did was an honest deed?
> 
> Is the fact you've not been rewarded going to influence your decision if the same happens in the future?


A thanks would have been enough.

And i`m not going to change from being an honest person to a dishonest one just because i didnt get a microfibre towel.

Please get down from your high horse :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> A thanks would have been enough.
> 
> And i`m not going to change from being an honest person to a dishonest one just because i didnt get a microfibre towel.
> 
> Please get down from your high horse :thumb:


Don't accuse me of being on my high horse because you've shot yourself in the foot.

You've wanted admiration for your honestly, now you have to be man enough to take a bit of criticism for things now not reading as straight up as before.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Don't accuse me of being on my high horse because you've shot yourself in the foot.
> 
> You've wanted admiration for your honestly, now you have to be man enough to take a bit of criticism for things now not reading as straight up as before.


I did get admiration for doing the deed (wouldnt most people for being honest) a bit of praise goes far.
At no stage on my first post did i say i wanted a reward, it was only after reading comments from members i thought it would be nice to be recognised for my honesty.
My update was to say it had been delivered back to the company, maybe i did come across as some kind of freeebie hunter but it wasnt intended to sound that way.
Have a nice day


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Good lad, why screw someone just because you can.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

still think it wouldnt have hurt to have recieved something, good gesture on here would probably get more future orders than the costs of the gesture back.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

well done fella


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Every credit mate. You deserve at least a little recognition IMO, dont know if Tim's registered on here but i'm sure he'll come across it sooner or later.


----------



## KKV (Jan 1, 2014)

They may give you something yet, or might credit your account with a couple of Euro or a discount code you can use.

I'd be the type of person who would be honest with them, too. Would feel a bit guilty keeping it.

If it was Amazon or something like that I'd expect nothing off them, but seen as the detailing world is rather small in general, and CYC are a pretty big site, I'd have thought they'd do something as a gesture of goodwill (knowing that anyone who's buying off them is likely to have some kind of online presence or is likely to re-order in future).

I'd imagine people interested in detailing don't make a single order and never order again. All the products are consumables and will need re-ordering, and the general Joe Soap loves a feel good story, so if they were to send the OP a couple of cheap ass products (or one or two good products) a lot of people would see if and it would leave a good image of CYC in their heads (in my opinion).

Personally, I like CYC. I've made two orders off them now in the space of a week, so I'm pretty happy with them. The fact they included a hand-written 'thank you for ordering' compliment slip with my actual name on it would show that they realise how small the detailing world is and how important good customer care/interaction is.

I'm sure they'll do something good for you at some point.

I'd assume profit margins on these kinda products aren't great - so perhaps a discount code for X percent off your next order would be a nice touch, and means they won't be losing money on it, either. Everyone's a winner.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The saddest thing about this thread is the fact that it has made the deed appear exceptional rather than what should be the norm (and in reality it most probably is).

The reward comes from within, a good feeling that you have done the correct thing.

It is worth noting that acts of dishonesty get reported far more than acts of honesty which more often than not are dealt with quietly and privately.


----------



## r14ctr (Dec 22, 2013)

Well done!


----------

